# which skimmer offers best value for $



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

looking at getting a skimmer for a sump what do you guys think is the best value for money? I am only planning on keeping inverts and corals so bio load shouldnt be to high. 

Thanks mark


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mrobson;190093 I am only planning on keeping inverts and corals so bio load shouldnt be to high.
Thanks mark :confused:[/QUOTE said:


> That is waht you are planning today, but after few weeks with the tank running you will change your mind
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

lol well i got a tank and lights on the weekend i got a 65 g miracle tank with 2" over flow and an aquatic life 4xT5 /led moonlight. i didnt want to go too big as it will be up stairs once i finish my basement im hoping to add a larger one down stairs. For my 65 i just want a bunch of corals and creepy crawlies, the only fish i had planned on getting is a paired clown and maybe some sort of passive goby.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was also thinking about shrimps and few corals, but..

I got this one and happy with it, but 100 people will have 100 opinions. You will need smaller one, but at least for 120G or even more

http://www.goreef.com/Super-Reef-Octopus-2000-Internal-Protein-Skimmer-200-Gallons.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1 on the Super Reef Octopus (SRO) line of skimmers...the BubbleBlaster (BB) NW pumps are a solid performer. 

I've tinkered w/the SRO-5000 and xp-5000cone and work very well for the $$$.

Not as solidly built body wise as a BubbleKing skimmers but you are looking at 3-4x the price of a SRO for similar rated BK skimmer. BK's have been an easy set and forget and the SRO's need a bit of tweaking from time to time.

The better NW pumps available in the Canadian market are the BK's Red Dragon and the BB.

JME


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I havent see Vertex yet posted here... BEST bang for yor buck hands down...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i was thinking of getting the "Vertex IN-100 Gen 3" i think it should do what i need for now


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

My SWC 160 cone skimmer have performed very well so far. I see them in Big Als as well.


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

I use cone bubble magus 180. It works like a charm and it out performs my old euro reef skimmer
Every week i get about 3 full glasses of dark skim. I empty the skimmer cup about twice a week.
I would recommend this skimmer to anyone.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Tapatalk


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

if you need more info on the vertex, we carry and stock the complete line, bubble king as well if the wallet allows...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> if you need more info on the vertex, we carry and stock the complete line, bubble king as well if the wallet allows...


yea i saw that i was thinking of stopping by do you guys have any sales coming up or maybe some GTAA discount


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

stop in and see me, ill guarantee the best deal in the city. we have all models of vertex and half a dozen or so bubble kings in stock. over 30 skimmers in right now. Flavio


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure who else carries Vertex in Toronto, but I know SUM does as well.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

ORG carries as well.

ARA has good price too.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> stop in and see me, ill guarantee the best deal in the city. we have all models of vertex and half a dozen or so bubble kings in stock. over 30 skimmers in right now. Flavio


whens the best time to come by i had my eye on the Vertex IN-100 Gen 3 but i see you have the mrc ocean force 100 on sale, im new to protien skimmers so id like to keep it simple and easy to maintain what would you recommend



Chromey said:


> ORG carries as well.
> 
> ARA has good price too.


not familiar with them do you have the links thanks


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.oakvillereefgallery.com

http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

im there most days 1pm to 8pm and weekends. i do have the mrc running and new units. vertex as well, i can show you pros and cons of both units.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Chromey said:


> http://www.oakvillereefgallery.com
> 
> http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca


lol oh ok thanks i did know abut these guys already, im probably guna swing by ARA when i get some free time


----------

